# Found An Amazing Phone Mount



## DenverDiane (Feb 13, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00Q8XGLA6/?tag=ubne0c-20

Extremely small - works incredibly well and it uses magnets!


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Magnets!


----------



## HR_tdi (Dec 18, 2014)

I have the NiteIze Steelie...essentially the same thing. You'll be happy with it.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Best show ever. Ever


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Suddenly I just thought of a "men at work/; song'.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

DenverDiane said:


> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00Q8XGLA6/?tag=ubne0c-20
> 
> Extremely small - works incredibly well and it uses magnets!


will the magnet affect memory ? Just askin'


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Oscar Levant said:


> will the magnet affect memory ? Just askin'


No, but there were reports of slowly messing up the GPS accuracy to a point that it renders it useless.
Proceed with caution.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00P053YQ2/?tag=ubne0c-20
This is the one I have in both of my cars. They attach to the air vents...which are at perfect EYE LEVEL and do not obstruct your view in any way! Only $9.98 and that INCLUDES shipping.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

I've swapped over to an air vent mount. In broad daylight, particularly in the summer, both the iPhone and my Android overheat. Vent mount keeps out of the sunlight more, with the option of turning on the AC for quick cooling.


----------



## SirDavidsr (Apr 28, 2015)

DenverDiane said:


> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00Q8XGLA6/?tag=ubne0c-20
> 
> Extremely small - works incredibly well and it uses magnets!


I use a CD slot mount For my Note 4. They are less than $10 on EBay.


----------

